# Photo of the month - Winner for May is...



## Arch (Jul 2, 2008)

Shiny, Happy People by tempra!







Gratz!!


and the joint runners up were...

Pretty in Pink by Woodsac






and Corneacopia by Abraxas






Gratz to you all


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 2, 2008)

All are wonderful pics. We sure have some great talent on this forum! Congrats to you all


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 2, 2008)

whooooooooooooooooooo Tony


----------



## tempra (Jul 3, 2008)

Bugger me - I won! :mrgreen: I'll have to shoot film more often. 

Thanks for the nomination(s) and thanks for the votes, and congrats to the runners up.

Woot etc.


----------

